# French moving to germany with a non-EU husband



## caroline.p (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have a question concerning work permit and residensy permit for non EU nationalities.

Here is my situation :

I am French and I am considering moving to Germany with my Russian boyfriend. As a EU citizen I can live and work in Germany, but how does it work for my boyfriend ? We were thinking of getting married but i am not sure if it will work. He would get a residency permit for France, but not for the other EU countries. 

I've read that by law, I can move to Germany first and then ask to give a residency permit to my husband, but I may be asked some conditions, like to live there already 2 years before he can come, and to earn enough money for both of us... How is it in fact ? Do they systematically ask for this kind of "precautions" ? Are there some conditions that would make this procedure easier ?

If somebody experienced a similar situation, we would like to know about his experience, to get to know how it works in reality.

Thanks is advance,

Caroline


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Until someone with German experience comes by, I can refer you to the Europa section on EU nationals bringing a non-EU family member with them to another country: EU – Residence rights, non-EU spouses/children of EU nationals abroad - Your Europe

In general, it's easiest if you are married, but some countries will allow you to treat a "non-registered partner" as a family member. (The page is available in French, if that's easier for you.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

